# 2011 ICS boards compatibility



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

snow260 said:


> Hi, I heard that Burton is changing their EST system for next year, so their ICS boards and EST bindings will be new technology.
> 
> So I'm wondering will the 2010 or older EST bindings fit on the 2011 ICS boards? Or we'll have to get 2011 EST bindings on these new boards?


You can still use your old bindings, you just have to get the new hardware converter. I believe it is going to cost around $5.00.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

lonestarrider said:


> you just have to get the new hardware converter. .


^


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone know what they're doing differently?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

So will 2011 EST bindings work on the 2010 ICS boards or will that require some kind of converter too?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

I found the catalog for the 2011 stuff, they're not doing anything differently. ICS & EST setup will be exactly the same. What sense would it make to come out with a new technology only to change the compatibility of it?

2010 Burton EST & ICS will be compatible w/ 2011. They've made some pretty nifty changes to bindings though. They offer removable foot pads on the bindings that are interchangeable (other pads sold separately).


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

gsxr_mike said:


> 2010 Burton EST & ICS will be compatible w/ 2011. They've made some pretty nifty changes to bindings though. They offer removable foot pads on the bindings that are interchangeable (other pads sold separately).


That was available for their 2010 models as well, EST bindings have always had 2-3 different types of footbeds available.. Standard, Shredbed (Lower Profile), and Cantbed (Canted for Bros with unnecessarily wide stances)


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Reede said:


> That was available for their 2010 models as well, EST bindings have always had 2-3 different types of footbeds available.. Standard, Shredbed (Lower Profile), and Cantbed (Canted for Bros with unnecessarily wide stances)


I stand corrected... I just ordered my first set of EST's (2010 model c60) and haven't received them yet, so I wasn't aware of that. What an awesome feature, Burton has really stepped up their game.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

The two versions are called M5 (prior to 2011) and M6 (new for 2011). The Channel will still operate the same the M6 version is just a little thicker. The male/female connect is switched on the M6 too (the screw is male and the insert is female) as opposed to the M5, that is when the conversion hardware is needed (it will come free with ever 2011 board). They put a little notch in the area where you put the insert in, this will disallow M5 hardware in a 2011 M6 channel (only the M5 conversion hardware will fit). All EST bindings work with either M5 or M6 hardware.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Do you know if the M6 hardware will work with the 2010 ICS boards? I'm assuming they switched the male/female connectors to help with problems from the current hardware.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

Knowing this change will occur, will you guys consider a mistake to buy in this end-of-season a 2010 EST board ?

Cheers!


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds like the bindings will be exactly the same, it is only the screw/insert that has changed a little. They will both be compatiable with eachother, all you need is a different screw.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Athyla said:


> Knowing this change will occur, will you guys consider a mistake to buy in this end-of-season a 2010 EST board ?
> 
> Cheers!


The board you buy should come with the proper hardware. And since there is no change to bindings, you should have no issues.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Just e-mailed B because I needed to hear whether or not my C02's EST will be compatible with the 2011 B. CustomX . Here's the copy/paste.

Hey -----,

Thanks for the email. Your 2010 EST bindings will definitely work with both 2010 and 2011 boards with the Channel and performance will be the same.

Sounds like you have a great kit! Please let us know if we can help you further.



Thanks,
----
Burton Rider Service
1-800-881-3138
M-F 8-9 EST
Sat. 12-8
Burton.com | Burton Snowboards


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

This is an old thread but I had the same compatibility issue. I just got off the phone with Burton Rider Service and they are shipping me out an *M6 Transition Kit* free of charge. It will include a new bolts, screws and an adapter for the male grove under the binding to make up the play from the smaller groove and wider channel. 

I still do not understand why they made a wider channel so soon.


----------

